# Where to buy sponge for diy filter



## jag428 (Mar 8, 2007)

Where to buy sponge for filter

I have been reading up on sponge filters and want to make a diy sponge filter.
I have found some wonderful information on how to do it. But can not find a suitable piece of sponge for it. All that I can find locally is either not porous enough or it is not thick enough. I am wanting to make several 4"x4" filters for some of my tanks.
If anyone knows where to purchase suitable foam could you please let me know?


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

I bought the "Replacement" Sponges for my DIY power sponge from:

Ken'sFish.com

HTH


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I have used the AquaClear replacement sponges, I think #3 or #4 are square and you can use that to make a sponge filter like the ones the guy on Aquabid sells. You should be able to buy them at your local PetSmart or even PetCo


----------



## colonel mustard (Apr 21, 2007)

Naja002 said:


> I bought the "Replacement" Sponges for my DIY power sponge from:
> 
> Ken'sFish.com
> 
> HTH


same here you can cut up some if it doesn't fit


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Wal-Mart has them in the pond section as intake guards. They practically give them away.


----------



## jag428 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions I think for now any way that I am going with the ones from ken's but if anyone has any more suggestions please go ahead and post them I am sure that they are other people out there that would like to know this to.


----------



## racialfish (Aug 15, 2006)

I got mine from menards


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

The large Aquaclear sponge is really durable. It is coarse enough to pass water with minimum resistance, and fine enough to trap almost all particles without clogging the sponge. My sponge will normally last about 9 years.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

i just throw all my dirty underwear in the filter, in about a week it comes out clean......


----------

